# Take a look at this sweetheart



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

So, you all know I'm a wannabe-Malt-mommy!







I have been hoping and praying for the right baby to come into my life.

This sweet little guy *may* be joining my family when he is ready. He is about a month old right now, so everything is still in the early stages. Just wanted to share his precious pic.









Thoughts?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, he is so cute







I'm jealous, I want him .


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

that is a really adorable baby! hmmm...looks like a "sprout" to me!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! What a precious little guy









When do you pick him up?
















What's in your avatar, by the way? I've always wondered


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think that is one of the cutest little faces I have ever seen. Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

He is too cute for words! Definitely Sprout-worthy. I hope everything works out the way you want. Good luck!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

He is too cute!! Definately looks like a Sprout to me! Good luck!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Simply adorable.......love the face!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> OMG!!! What a precious little guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure yet if he will be my Sprout but I will be thrilled if he is!







It will be a little while yet before I know everything for sure. 

My avatar is a picture of my husband and I on our wedding day -- we stopped on the way to our reception at a small public park overlooking a river and waterfall. It was a pretty gray and drizzly day and I was worried to ruin my dress before the reception ... spent all that $ on it, blah blah blah, but then I said "to heck with it, i'm only wearing the dress once, might as well have fun in it!" and we took a bunch of pictures in the drizzle!







In this one, I'm up in my husband's arms so all you can really see is my skirt and my feet! So ... that's the long version of what's in my avatar.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

He's precious and looks like a Sprout to me too!







Hope it works out!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, is is just too cute for words! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awww that is one cute little baby boy.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Adorable!!!!!

I think Sprout has wings and will fly into your heart!!*



> My avatar is a picture of my husband and I on our wedding day -- we stopped on the way to our reception at a small public park overlooking a river and waterfall. It was a pretty gray and drizzly day and I was worried to ruin my dress before the reception ... spent all that $ on it, blah blah blah, but then I said "to heck with it, i'm only wearing the dress once, might as well have fun in it!" and we took a bunch of pictures in the drizzle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Now I can see it!! Makes perfect sense...........and how romantic!!!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh what a cutie. I sure hope it works out for you.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

What a cutie....he looks so tiny....how big is he?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Jacki,
I am sOOoooo happy for you, I hope all goes well..

He is a doll..

ANDREA~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll keep my fingers crossed [attachment=16675:attachment]. He's a cutiepie. Hope he's Sprout.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

You've waited so long and have been such a good sport about it and been very supportive to all of us -- I really hope this is your little Sprout!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

OMG he is adorable I'm praying it works out for you.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I hope you have found your Sprout. I know he will be one spoiled dog.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is just a sweetheart







I hope you have found your Sprout









Cathy


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a cutie. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

A very cute name for a very, very cute little guy.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG he is so adorable~!!! He looks like he is smiling














GOOD LUCK and I hope he is the Sprout you have been looking for!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh I hope for you that is the "Sprout".
He is just adorable







I REALLY hope things work out for you


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Good luck, he is really cute!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

He's so cute!!! I hope he turns out to be your Sprout!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is _ADORABLE_ - what a precious face!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, how precious


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> omg, he is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you be jealous when you have a Sparkey at home









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

awwwww, he is adorable, i hope everything turns out well for you, i know you have been waiting a long time and i know how hard it is to wait.

he certainly looks like a sprout to me too









i knew that was a wedding photo in your avatar, only because i have a very simular one, we were on a sand bank at the beach and a wave crashed in, Jeff picked me up in his arms and the photographer snapped a few photo's, there's one where you can only see the bottom of my dress and my feet lol


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

He's gorgeous







hope it all works out for you


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=295105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ I never would have guessed that. I've tried to figure it out. I can see it now









For awhile I thought it was a bird's head


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> [LOL ~ I never would have guessed that. I've tried to figure it out. I can see it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...










It does look pretty weird in such a tiny size!







I don't think I would know what it was if it wasn't my picture, actually. You can sort of see our heads at the top of my massive skirt -- I think!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=295684
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought maybe it was a bean--for Sprout.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=295702
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Faye ~ We could start an entire thread on this. "What do you think is in Jacki's avatar"









At one point I thought it was a fish


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=295707
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought maybe it was a bean--for Sprout.
[/B][/QUOTE]






























Faye ~ We could start an entire thread on this. "What do you think is in Jacki's avatar"









At one point I thought it was a fish








[/B][/QUOTE]








So, I'm laughing out loud at work! I'll have to put a new random pic in there from time to time and everyone can guess what it is


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

the possible future sprout is adorable
QUOTE(3Maltmom) index.php?act=findpost&pid=295718


> Faye ~ We could start an entire thread on this. "What do you think is in Jacki's avatar"
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i always thought it was some sort of abstract artwork!







i looked at it many times trying to figure out what it was...i'm so glad i wasn't the only one in the dark!









now that i know what it is....it's a very nice picture.







i'd sure like to see a bigger version!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Hope he is sprout and glad to know what the piucture is in the avitar.
Aimee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> So, you all know I'm a wannabe-Malt-mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <span style="font-family:Comic">OH my gosh he is darling!!!! Who is his breeder? OH he's priceless.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> the possible future sprout is adorable
> QUOTE(3Maltmom) index.php?act=findpost&pid=295718





> Faye ~ We could start an entire thread on this. "What do you think is in Jacki's avatar"
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i always thought it was some sort of abstract artwork!







i looked at it many times trying to figure out what it was...i'm so glad i wasn't the only one in the dark!









now that i know what it is....it's a very nice picture.







i'd sure like to see a bigger version!








[/B][/QUOTE]

I guess cause I know what it is, I didn't realize how funny it looked!!







When we get the CD w/all our photos I'll post some, including this one -- my avatar is a proof and I don't have a good "full size" copy of it, just the tiny one. 



> <span style="font-family:Comic">OH my gosh he is darling!!!! Who is his breeder? OH he's priceless.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie
> </span>[/B]


I think he's darling too ... his face is too sweet!!!!







I can't stop looking at his picture.








He's from a small show breeder; since he won't be ready for a while yet, I'll wait to make a formal introduction once the time is right.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg he is adorable







I really hope all works out and you do have your little Sprout


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

He's super cute! Hope it works out for you. 

I always wondered about your avatar pic too. I thought it looked like a swirlie swan modern art pic. It's cool. I wonder if anyone else sees a figure of a swan in that pic?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> He's super cute! Hope it works out for you.
> 
> I always wondered about your avatar pic too. I thought it looked like a swirlie swan modern art pic. It's cool. I wonder if anyone else sees a figure of a swan in that pic?[/B]


I think I can kinda see a swan -- it's a waterfall in the background which was raging that day cause it had been raining like mad before our wedding!


----------

